# Martinique to Guadolupe?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are thinking of taking a one week one way charter with the Moorings this May beginning in south Martinique and ending in Guadolupe. I hear Domonica is a really neat place to explore so I would look forward to that. Ils de Saintes is supposed to be a great place to visit as well. Has anyone out there done this trip before? Is 7 days too much of a hurry and what is the sailing like on the leeward side of these tall Islands?


----------

